# Threefold



## Steven Dillon (Jul 5, 2017)

Abstract iris from Hopeland Gardens.

From The Artist's Story:
"I’ve written about my passion for creating macro artwork in previous posts.  Adding to that, I absolutely love placing the perspective so close to a subject that any normal frame of reference is lost.  Macro offers an artist the ability to continue zooming in and discover beauty where only lines, patterns, and color can be perceived.  This technique takes finding ‘the beauty inside’ to the next level.  Welcome to nature’s abstract world.

The center of the iris in Threefold was open in such a way that I could get quite close to it and remove telltale flower areas from the composition.  I was thrilled with the thought of not easily revealing what this piece was, but more than that, I loved the colors and sweeping arcs.  By having soft, round lines and surfaces while simultaneously being loud, it feels as if it is modestly showing off or gracefully busting out.  Either way, it seems to be saying, “Here I am.”  I also like the little bit of beard in the lower right hand side and the ability to see surface texture."

Techs:
Canon 50D
F/22
2.5 seconds
ISO-100
180mm
No Flash
Gitzo Tripod
Arca Swiss B1


----------



## BrentC (Jul 10, 2017)

Don't know how I missed this one.   Very nice!  Love the colour.


----------



## Steven Dillon (Jul 11, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Don't know how I missed this one.   Very nice!  Love the colour.


Brent,
Thank you.


----------

